# FET abroad, suggested treatments in the UK ??



## shazziebear (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi LadiesHope everything is going well for everyone  Hope you don't mind me jumping in; I have received an email from Gennet regarding my FET cycle and these are their recommendations:"Immunology testing - includes anticardiolipins, antiphospholipids, anti-nuclear antibodies, natural killer cells of you Then I have a note from him that you can use Embryoglue, Uterine HCG wash and that you can have and endometrial scratch in the cycle before transfer". Have any of you lovely ladies had any of these treatments/tests in the UK ? Where do you get them done and how much are they? I live in Basingstoke, Hampshire.ThanksSharon


----------

